
How iPhone Gaming Should Really Work. Mock Up Included. - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/03/27/the-next-step-in-iphone-gaming-nintendo-nes/
======
derefr
Anyone who's jailbroken their iPhone and played around with NES.app (from
which you could create almost this exact screenshot, instead of having to make
a mock-up), knows that game-pad emulation on the touchscreen can be a little
iffy. We're used to being able to lightly rest our finger on one button and
then "lever" over to another; touch sensors destroy this intuitive response by
reading both buttons as depressed.

~~~
jjs
The other problem is that the touchscreen lacks the tactile feedback that a
gamepad has. On e.g. old-school 2D action-platformers, you end up using
finger-feel and "twitch" more than conscious thought.

------
dandelany
Don't know if you've seen John Carmack's iPhone Wolfenstein 3D that was just
released, but it does a terrific job of breathing new life into an old
classic. Great gameplay, and the controls (which use almost exactly the scheme
you propose) are even easier than the old keyboard version.

------
matthewking
Rick Rocketson on the iphone is a traditional platformer like that, it would
be nice to have Mario but it still gives you that old school gameboy feel,
with a similar control structure.

------
433128
Would work well for 2d narration games mostly. But great for those

------
auston
See "DuckHunt" on the app store.

